# Source of materials



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Not sure if this post fits this category but nothing seemed to be the right fit.....Just finished drywalling my garage this weekend and had a bunch or trash as a result that I needed to haul to the County dump. Now while I was there I realized how our county dump is a haunter's best friend. The county has a set-up where they seperate out all the areas...there's an area for metal and metal items, an area for wood and wood products, a covered area for paint and other hazardous materials, ect. 

Well I thought how do I get my hands on this stuff, so when I was leaving I asked the attendant in the scale house if one could take old wood or paint out and if there was any cost or permissions associated. She asked if I wanted to haul away and I said yes. She hands me a Hold Harmless form whcih I filled out there and she witnessed, then gave me a authorization slip for the Removal of Items and it's good for one year. I just stop at the scale house to let them know I'm in the dump and where I'm going and then let them know when I leave so they know I'm alive and I can take what I want. 

Since our dump is a short 15-20 minute drive this is a great option for me. I already saw tons of cans of used paint and talk about weathered wood, pallets and old fence planks galore! Check it out in your area! 
__________________


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I wonder if our dump would allow us to do the same thing? I'm sure going to find out.


----------



## Dragonomine (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow! I never thought of trying that! Looks like that's a gold mine for haunters!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow a Super Curby's....LOL


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL--super curby's indeed!


----------



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

*The DUMPY DUMP!*

That is a good idea. A dump would have all kinds of haunter's stuff. Will check out mine soon.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

HZ, lemme know what you find out. I know CT has a bunch of wonky laws for dumps and wastes. It'd be like Curbies Wholesale Center!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool idea I will have to check mine out. thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ravenseye (Jul 11, 2007)

Curby Depot! I love it....I'm going to check on this when I take over a few dead CRT's!

Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## muhahahahahaha (Jul 18, 2009)

Mr Appleseed, always busy busy busy


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Genius!!!!


----------

